# Attempted to buy DTP and ended up with Barista Express



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

So there I was bought a DTP and they sent me the Barista Express. At first I was going to leave it as it is as it only cost me £275 instead of £445. However as I give it more thought on the matter the warranty won't be valid. So I emailed them and rang them last week. So Yesterday they sent me an email saying that I could keep the machine for an extra £125. Basically the Barista Express will cost me £400 in total. Plus 2 years repair and replace warranty.

So I set off with a budget of £200 for a coffee machine originally and now it's £400. Double the budget. lol.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome to the world of coffee, where you think you'll spend a few quid, then spend shed loads more!!

All worth it though.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep definitely. Especially when the other half loves it more. lol.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I would be tempted to haggle on the extra payment.

It is not in their interest to pay for collection of the BE machine, as well as delivery of the Duo Temp and then have an unboxed BE which they will have to discount to sell.

Having said that, if it were me I would stick with the Duo Temp and spend the extra on a grinder. 2nd hand Mignons going on here for only a little more. Duo temp + Mignon would be a great starter combo and I reckon it would deliver better results than the BE.

If you are happy (and by you I mean your other half) then that's the main thing!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

At this stage it sounds like your better/other half actually prefers the Barista Express compared to two separate machines so it's now down to the increased cost compared to your original choice (Duo Temp Pro) but bear in mind you would have also needed a grinder, pre-ground would have been a huge no-no!

It may be worth trying what NickdeBug suggested and seeing if you can get the retailer to reduce the difference in payment that they are now requesting. If you do say that you want what you originally ordered, they may ask why you chose to start using the Barista Express? But hey, maybe your other half didn't know the difference and just started using it!







Had you not contacted them, they'd be one Barista Express down and would not have had a penny more from you! Might be worth making that point. You did nothing wrong. You're the victim here, lol!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Too late to haggle now as they've already send me an invoice for £124.60.







( For some reason my wife is happy to pay for it. Lol

not paid it yet though gonna let them wait a bit. Lol


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

An invoice doesn't mean anything. If you can think of a believable reason you opened it up and tried it I would feel out the "I cant afford the extra" route, blaming everything on SWMBO is the easiest excuse.

You can push them right to saying "Ok, we will send a courier to pick it up", wait for them to hang up to check this is as far as you can push them, then ring back 10 mins later and say you will just pay the invoice as you cant be bothered with the hassle.

The retailer is mostly to blame, they sent the wrong thing. They dont have much of a leg to stand on.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

End of the month after pay day...FTW! 

EDIT: ^^^ What Dylan says is worth a try first imo! 

Good luck!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Cheers gents, will give it a try.









i wasn't in when the machine came and the wife for it opened and used it already so the first part is covered.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

MarkT said:


> Cheers gents, will give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was just an excuse someone made up... clear conscience then


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I've already sent it in my first email. So that part is covered. Plus I was delivered to next door and we didn't sign for it. Lol


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

MarkT, what's go electrical's returns/repairs policy like? I'm in two minds whether to purchase the same machine from them or lakeland!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi @Beans,

http://www.go-electrical.co.uk/returns-policy

thats the link for their returns policy. This is the first time I have used them. They do have good reviews on trust pilot.

i would recommend ringing Lakeland to see if you can get the same deal and warranty as you can walk in to the shop and drop the item in. As I did tried with Lakeland but they won't give me the extra 10 % off for DTP and. They were out of stock.

Good luck


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Cheers @MarkT

Did you get a 2 year warranty with it as Sage are meant to give 2 years however on the go electrical website it states 1 year?


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry I was referring to the Sage Duo Temp, not the BE which you recieved


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi @Beans

yes I did this is the email I got from them. For safety send them an email to confirm and also you will have proof then if anything goes wrong. However DTP are out of stock at presen on Go Electrical.

Mark

Hello,

Thank you for your email.

Yes the warranty is 2 years, and we will send you through a new proof of purchase with the correct item on to make that valid.

We can send you a payment request though PayPal if this would be suitable?

Kind regards,

Go-Electrical


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi @Beans

yes I did this is the email I got from them. For safety send them an email to confirm and also you will have proof then if anything goes wrong. However DTP are out of stock at presen on Go Electrical.

Mark

Hello,

Thank you for your email.

Yes the warranty is 2 years, and we will send you through a new proof of purchase with the correct item on to make that valid.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

They are still not bugging on the price. Sent an email saying they are taking advantage of

my honesty and they would have not got any money if I didn't tell them. Lol


----------

